# Mandrel Saver for Oneway Live Center



## holmqer (Mar 31, 2010)

After the discussion of the PSI Pen Mandrel Saver, I decided to make a Mandrel Saver attachment for the Oneway (tm) Live Center.

It threads onto the 3/4x10 spindle nose of the Oneway (tm) Live Center, and has a 0.246" through hole. I milled flats for a 7/8" open end wrench or crescent wrench, and will ultimately drill a 1/4" hole parallel with the flats to allow use of a nail or mandrel as a wrench to help remove it or torque it down against the register ring.

I have a photo of the whole setup, and one of the live center for those of you unfamiliar with the Oneway (tm) Live Center.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 31, 2010)

Cool, now you just need to license it to oneway then sit back and spend the money.


----------



## PenPal (Mar 31, 2010)

*Eric*

Love your idea. I have been using an identical almost system for at least ten yrs have posted it a few times it always got a ho hum, I modified my pen wizard to the same principle on receiving it and posted that.

Please everybody do yourself a favour and look into alternate methods that do away with the 60 degree entry with the live centre in the end of a mandrel like Eric has, we dont have oneway here its a ripper.

Regards Peter,.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 31, 2010)

Excellent Mod Eric!


----------



## JerrySambrook (Mar 31, 2010)

Gee Eric,
That blank does not look too familiar


----------

